# Question about birthstones



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

I want to get a piece of jewelry with the birthstone of my unborne baby, but I don't know which month to remember. I found out that the pregnancy wasn't viable in January, had the D&C in February, and was due in August. If any of you have done this, which month did you pick?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

hhhmmm did the baby pass away in January??? I would use the month the baby passed away.

But actually I think I would use pearls...pearls are for tears....


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

The pearls are a good idea, but I'm really posting to say I'm sorry you lost your baby. (((()))))


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

what month/season/holiday will remind you of that baby most? New years stuff, cold feb., or the heat of august? That might help you decide. I used the month we lost him.

Clarity


----------



## kykarraliv (Jan 26, 2002)

I use the month our baby died, Febraury.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I agree with others, find the stone or season that most remind you of your child. Mine was conceived in June, due in January Died December 7 and was born December 14. I've always used the December birthstone because that was the time of deepest sorrow for me.

I made a locket for her. A small silver box, inside is a picture of her and a piece of her hair. Outside, I had the December birthstone set and engraved her name and birth date. I love it, but don't wear it much anymore. It always get attention and questions. I used to love to share her, but now I'm really picky about who get's to 'know' her.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I really like Ms Moms idea of a locket.....you can probably find a silversmith in your area...they often make really beautiful pieces...


----------

